# Fear Aggression In my Border Collie



## Bryski (May 29, 2012)

Hi
I was hoping you could give me a little advice to help me with my Border Collie. I have 3 main issues.

1. He is aggressive when strangers approach to the point he will attack if they get to close as he gets scared.

2. When in the house and visitors are getting ready to leave and giving each other a hug etc, he will become aggressive and try to attack them.

3. He will chase bikes, motor bikes and runners if his has the chance.

Could you please give me some advice on how i can improve this, as he has now attempted to bite on more than one occassion. He gets good exercise with OB at the same time using his ball and OB throughout the day. We have had him from being 10 weeks and he is now 13months old and was neutered at approx 7 months. I have taken him to OB classes and he is great with other dogs when playing on the field.

Other than the above issue's, WHICH ARE ENOUGH, he is very sociable at home and great with the family. But he does make you watch him closely.

He gets lots of exercise and OB work throughout the day.

Hope you can help.

Many Thanks
Brian


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

It sounds to me that you need the help of a qualified behavourist to work through these issues with you and preferably one that understands collies.

Whereabouts are you in the UK as one of us may be able to recommend someone?

How did your dog behave with the instructors and other handlers at training class and are you still attending classes?

When did this behaviour start and how did you handle it?

In the short term do not allow him to practice chasing vehicles and keep him on the lead when you have visitors or put him in another room.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Collies are very quick at learning bad as well as good behaviour. As he has learnt some bad ones it will take a while for him to un-learn them. I would ask at the classes you attend they have seen your dog and may know tricks to help you.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Bryski said:


> Hi
> I was hoping you could give me a little advice to help me with my Border Collie. I have 3 main issues.
> 
> 1. He is aggressive when strangers approach to the point he will attack if they get to close as he gets scared.
> ...


Hi Brian,

I would get a behaviourist.

In the meantime read this

Amazon.co.uk: the cautious canine

And practice the following

Stop, Watch, Wait, Reward | Karen Pryor Clicker Training

Starts that training in the house, then the garden, then outside without distractions and gradually increase distractions.

When you have it trained you can use the Watch command when one of the dog's triggers are nearby, preferably catch it before its about to happen. Even better, set it up so you can control the elements of the situation.

Whilst you are training 'Watch' (and before you start using Watch around the dogs triggers) de-sensitize the dog to the situations. So, if a trigger is a cyclist and you are out walking, treat the dog when the cyclist is 50 yards away. When doing this you are classically conditioning your dog to its triggers. Eventually the distances will become smaller and the dog will be more settled around the triggers. You then start asking for a Watch when the trigger is around, and you seamlessly move from classical to operant conditioning. Most folks make the mistake,of starting with the operant and wondering why it doesn't work, I.e.they ask for a 'Watch' with a fear agressive dog and wonder why it's going ballistic at the dog 10 yards away .


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

As Twiggy advised you probably need help with a behaviorist who can assess your dog & how you manage him - impossible to do over the internet!

Until you can sort this out I would take precautionary measures to ensure your dog does not have a chance to chase, the more he does it the more habit forming it will become. There is also a danger than he may cause an accident if he is chasing vehicles &/or get himself killed.

If there is nowhere you can safely let him off lead then I would invest in a harness & long line so he can still have a run around.

If you are out walking & people are likely to be passing by in close proximity then for now I would either avoid those places but if you have no choice try to make as much space as possible & muzzle your dog so there is no chance of anyone getting bitten.

Same as in the house, keep your dog on a lead, watch his body language, if he gets uncomfortable then remove him from the room. When guests are leaving try to keep things low key, maybe stay with your dog at a distance & praise him for being calm.

There are lots of exercises you can work on to try & minimise his behaviour & learn to manage it better but it is probably best you get help for this. Have you spoken to the trainers in your OB classes?


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I suspect that he acts aggressively towards strangers who get too close out of fear as you have guessed but I think that the behaviour with visitors getting ready to leave and the chasing moving things is more mis-directed herding behaviour.

I think a behaviourist would be useful for you as long as they are experienced with herding breeds.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

speug said:


> I suspect that he acts aggressively towards strangers who get too close out of fear as you have guessed but I think that the behaviour with visitors getting ready to leave and the chasing moving things is more mis-directed herding behaviour.
> 
> I think a behaviourist would be useful for you as long as they are experienced with herding breeds.


It is mis-directed herding behaviour. I've seen quite a number do exactly the same.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

i have a collie cross who behaves exactly the same when hes out, altho he doesn't chase cars, he also in the house will lunge and try and bite people he doesn't know and once settled if they walk around will try and nip them from behind
how old is your collie and when did the behaviour start ?

because of his unpredictable behaviour i long line and muzzle him when he is out and when visitors come in the house i muzzle him and use a short lead while they are there

with family members and people he knows he is loving and soft


----------



## Bryski (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone
Thanks for all your help and advice, the trainer where i take him as said to work on a lot of watch me which i will try to do. Get him to focus more on me than others.

1. Sounds a little suspicious, but i am hanging around my local shops where it is not to busy, and trying to get him used to things and people etc and giving him treats when people are coming to try and make him think people are good.

2. He runs on the park, its a big open field and will play with dogs no problem off the lead and the people don't scare him there as he can move around freely.

3. He is great with immediate family and we are now crating him before they get ready to leave, which is working ok.

It has been pretty relaxed since my post, so hopefully going in the right direction. Mind you he did eat a sock this morning. Not got many pairs left now.

Thanks
Brian
South Manchester


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bryski said:


> Hi everyone
> Thanks for all your help and advice, the trainer where i take him as said to work on a lot of watch me which i will try to do. Get him to focus more on me than others.
> 
> 1. Sounds a little suspicious, but i am hanging around my local shops where it is not to busy, and trying to get him used to things and people etc and giving him treats when people are coming to try and make him think people are good.
> ...


Oh well done and I'm really pleased the issues with your dog are now improving.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

was he nervous before you had him neutured? They sometimes say it can make a nervous/aggressive dog worse if done too young? 

My vet though suggested 9 months but the breeder 18 months, though our last two males stayed entire for their whole lives.


----------



## Bryski (May 29, 2012)

i think he has always been like this, but is more aggressive now. Is it an age thing. He is 13 months


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

not sure where in manchester you are but could reccomend Dawe's Paws Dog Training Club; CheshireCreating Harmony; Between you and your Dog - Home


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Bryski said:


> i think he has always been like this, but is more aggressive now. Is it an age thing. He is 13 months


I think you have the terrible teens


----------

